# Hypo and joint pain



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi, I haven't been around here for a really long time. I'm one of those friends who only shows up when she's got a problem. ACK! Anyway. I had a total thyroidectomy in 2011 for a benign goiter and since then I've been bouncing around between hypo and hyper. And recently it seems like I'm not converting to t3 very well. Here's my latest labs:

TSH004264










7.34

0.450-4.500

uIU/mL

Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum010389










1.8

2.0-4.4

pg/mL

T4,Free(Direct)019745

1.58

0.82-1.77

ng/dL

I had been hyper and we lowered my levothyroxine and it has been like this for a while and not really evened out. It has actually gotten worse.

But the joint pain is my new freak out. Shortly after my thyroidectomy my left knee started hurting. Doctor said torn meniscus. Then my right knee started hurting. Doctor said torn meniscus and osteoarthritis. I didn't want another surgery so I just dealt with it... quit tennis, quit jogging.

Weight piled on. Knees got a bit better.

My knees were hurting a few months ago so I took prescription NSAID dose. When course ended I started getting pain in my middle knuckles of my right hand. Really sore. Joints look swollen on 3rd, 4th, 5th fingers on right hand. Then left hand started. So I started having hypochondriacal worries of rheumatoid arthritis. So I ordered my own lab tests (because I'm nutty like that). Here are the results, sorry for the funky formatting. The upshot is that Rheumatoid Factor was positive and sed, c-reactive protein & ANA were negative.

Sedimentation Rate

16

0-32

mm/hr

Rheumatoid Factor

*Result*

*Range*

*Units*

RA Latex Turbid










25

0.0-13.9

IU/mL

*Test Description*

*Result*

*Range*

*Units*

C-Reactive Protein, Quant006627

3.7

0.0-4.9

mg/L

*Test Description*

*Result*

*Range*

*Units*

ANA Direct164862

Negative

Negative

So does this mean I have RA? Or might have RA? ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lynn

(And note to Lynn in CA who has RA.... are you in California or Canada? I live i Redondo Beach, CA and my name is Lynn too)


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

The formatting didn't look *that* bad in the preview. Hope you can read it.. I'll try to improve it here:

TSH







7.34 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL

Free T3







1.8 2.0-4.4 pg/mL

T4,Free 1.58 0.82-1.77 ng/dL

Sedimentation Rate 16 0-32 mm/hr

RA Latex Turbid







25 0.0-13.9 IU/mL

C-Reactive Protein 3.7 0.0-4.9 mg/L

ANA Direct Negative Negative


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't know much about RA, but you look pretty darn hypo with that super low t3 level...and my biggest compliant when hypo was joint pain. Have you added cytomel to the mix at all? It looks like you are a candidate for t3 supplementation.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you joplin!!!! I hope you are doing well and have gotten back to your horse riding/show competitions. I remember we had our thyroidectomies around the same time. Thank you for your support. I'm going to the doctor in a few minutes to go over my test results. I'm a bit nervous.


----------

